# new russian tumblers



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

iam starting with russian tumblers if you have any addvice please please tell me


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

and there in a kit box right now thanks for the help


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

please help


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

What do u need help with ? I don't understand.


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

tipllers rule said:


> iam starting with russian tumblers if you have any addvice please please tell me


Hey can you post some pics of them?


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

aslan1 said:


> Hey can you post some pics of them?


sorry new to the site do not no how and right i only have 1 i sold all my others (14) for this one and if i new what to do before i had a big flock it would be easier oh and i have been into pigeons for 8 months i new about homers but i kept losing birds in the tosses so iam ready to learn this


----------

